# Разное > Камбуз >  Напитки

## OKA

Что пьёмс? ))

Вот в винах всегда было мало понятного. Ну , кроме цвета))

 Столько размытых терминов ("тёплый ламповый"  и т.п.)) , что только специалисты могут что-то понять. Этим живущие)))

Познавательное мнение :



https://daily-winegraph.livejournal....344.html?media

----------


## OKA

Хорошая идея- летом прохладительные, зимой горячительные))

----------


## OKA

"Испанские биологи показали, что полифенолы, которые содержатся в красном вине, препятствуют попаданию на ткани ротовой полости бактерий, вызывающих кариес, периодонтит (воспаление корня зуба и окружающих его тканей) и гингивит (воспаление десен), сообщается в Journal of agricultural and food chemistry. Полифенолы действуют как сами по себе, так и «в содружестве» с бактериями-пробиотиками Streptococcus dentisani.

Микробиом полости рта насчитывает более 700 видов организмов. Бóльшая их часть обитает в пленке, покрывающей зубы и мягкие ткани ротовой полости. При развитии патологий первичные колонизаторы (обычно стрептококки) сначала оседают на поверхности тканей, образуя монослой, а потом к нему мигрируют остальные микроорганизмы. Различные факторы (индивидуальная восприимчивость человека, плохая гигиена, диета) могут повлиять на изменение состава орального микробиома и вызвать размножение патогенных бактерий. Среди них — Streptococcus mutans, один из основных виновников возникновения кариеса, Fusobacterium nucleatum и Porphyromonas gingivalis, играющие важную роль в возникновении гингивита и периодонтита, соответственно.

В своей предыдущей работе авторы исследования под руководством Виктории Морено-Аррибас (Victoria Moreno-Arribas) из Института исследований продуктов питания в Мадриде показали, что полифенолы, содержащиеся в красном вине, благотворно влияют на состав оральной микробиоты и помогают предотвратить кариес и болезни периодонта. Однако механизм действия полифенолов на патогенные микроорганизмы оставался до конца не изучен.

В новой статье испанские биологи исследовали влияние полифенолов на образование бактериальных пленок на фибробластах (клетках соединительной ткани) десен. В качестве модельной системы ученые использовали культуру фибробластов десен, к которой добавляли один из патогенов — S. mutans, F.nucleatum или P. gingivalis. Бактериальные и человеческие клетки исследователи обрабатывали экстрактом красного вина или виноградных косточек, а также содержащимися в вине полифенолами — кофейной и р-кумаровой кислотами. Кроме того, авторы работы проверили совокупное влияние на патогенные микроорганизмы полифенолов и пробиотиков Streptococcus dentisani. Эти бактерии были выделены из орального микробиома людей, которые не страдали кариесом; они вырабатывают белки, подавляющие жизнедеятельность болезнетворных микроорганизмов, в частности Streptococcus mutans.

Оказалось, что как чистые полифенолы, так и экстракты даже в небольших концентрациях (50 микрограммов в миллилитре) не позволяют бактериям оставаться на поверхности фибробластов и препятствуют образованию бактериальной пленки. Так, присутствие кофейной и р-кумаровой кислот уменьшало «прилипание» вызывающих кариес бактерий S.mutans к фибробластам на 20 и 40 процентов соответственно. Добавление пробиотика к полифенолам усиливало эффект и уменьшало адгезию патогена на 40-50 процентов. P. gingivalis в присутствии полифенолов прикреплялись к клеткам соединительной ткани десен на 30-50 процентов хуже, а F.nucleatum — более чем на 50 процентов. Такое же влияние на образование пленки P.gingivalis и F.nucleatum вызывали экстракты красного вина и виноградных косточек. А вот бактериям S.mutans экстракт красного вина не мешал скапливаться на поверхности фибробластов, а в большой концентрации даже увеличивал адгезию микроорганизмов.

В дальнейшем исследователи планируют смоделировать систему, состоящую из фибробластов и нескольких бактериальных культур, и изучить межбактериальное взаимодействие. А потом перейти к изучению патогенных бактерий орального микробиома in vivo, в живых организмах.

Ранее медики изучили пространственную организацию колоний микроорганизмов, образующих зубной налет. Оказалось, что бактерии образуют на зубах сложные по структуре сообщества, где у каждого вида есть свое место и своя роль.

Екатерина Русакова"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/02/26/polyphenols

Гишпанские вина - отличные!))

Крымские тоже))

"...Откуда-то появляются глиняные кувшины с вином. Испанцы показывают, как нужно пить из них: держа кувшины прямо перед собой, высоко поднимают их — из длинного узкого горлышка вырывается золотистая струя. Они пьют стоя, искусно направляя струю прямо по назначению. С некоторым страхом берем кувшины и, конечно, обливаемся вином. Испанцы ободряюще похлопывают нас по плечу, мы вновь мужественно поднимаем коварные сосуды, и наконец-то нам удается отведать чудесное виноградное вино...."

https://www.litmir.me/br/?b=182494&p=4

Про пиво и молоко ))  :

"...Лишь только расстались с эскадрильей «чатос», усталость дала себя знать с новой силой. До посадки нужно было лететь несколько минут, но казалось, что самолет тащится неимоверно медленно. Мучила жажда, язык во рту шершавый, горячий. Я радуюсь, что могу воспользоваться приспособлением Хуана. На днях он смонтировал в кабине самолета термос с трубкой. Беру в рот костяной наконечник трубки и заранее предвкушаю удовольствие от холодного пива. Тяну в себя. Что такое? Густое, теплое молоко! Через силу проглатываю один глоток, еле сдерживая отвращение.

Рядом со мной летит Панас. Гляжу в его сторону — наверное, его проделка, чья же еще? Панас ухмыляется. Эх, Панас, Панас, кто и когда тебя исправит! И обижаться-то на тебя трудно. Устаешь, как все, и откуда только силы в тебе берутся на озорство..."

https://www.litmir.me/br/?b=182494&p=23

Познавательная книга из советского детства :

https://www.litmir.me/br/?b=182494

----------

